# Training, Prayers and Vitamins!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

We all know that Hulk Hogan was talking about different vitamins than most of us use on a daily basis. And this article is not about steroids; I’ll leave that up to the steroid gurus. However, Hogan preached that in order to be a winner, you must focus on training, prayers and vitamins. Today’s average [...]

*Read More...*


----------

